
New York's high-rise jails: what could go wrong? - talkinghead
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/dec/09/new-yorks-high-rise-prisons-what-could-go-wrong
======
mlforlife123
I believe building massive jails within the city is not a good idea and will
do more harm than good, especially with a lack of privacy and having so many
people living in such a small space. This is not a solution.

